# wow, you won't believe Luminox specs!



## keithhr (Dec 1, 2003)

*wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

last June I bought two Luminox watches, Titanium diver and the 3901 basic model. After setting both watches at the end of daylight savings at the end of October by the end of November I noticed that my 3901 had gained over 9 seconds, so thinking that something must surely be wrong I contacted Luminox and found out that their famous Ronda 715 movement that is used in this watch has an accuracy guaranteed of -10 seconds and +20 seconds, so unlike my last wenger watch that was guaranteed to 1/10 of a second per day accuracy or 3 seconds a month this Luminox isn't close. Of course the good side of the problem, all I have to do is pull out the stem for a bit and let it stop till a few seconds slow and let it gain the time back. I just thought I would share this with you guys.


----------



## paulr (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

If your Luminox is mechanical, it will be nowhere near as accurate as a quartz watch. Quartz has replaced mechanical for good reasons. Mechanical watches these days are made almost entirely for watch connoisseurship (sort of like flashaholism).


----------



## gadgetnut (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
.... I contacted Luminox and found out that their famous Ronda 715 movement that is used in this watch has an accuracy guaranteed of -10 seconds and +20 seconds.. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hmmm...That may be all the more accurate they will _guarantee_ it to be, but I've found my Luminox to be much more accurate than that. Mine typically holds to about 2 seconds fast per month.


----------



## Tomas (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

Like all electromechanical devices, watches vary unit to unit.

My Ronda 715 movement watch (not a Luminox, but the _genuine_ US military model from the same company) has been maintaining better than one second per month accuracy. 

In my case I was probably just lucky to get one that was tweeked fairly closly (yes, there is a tiny capacitor across the quartz crystal adjusted to 'pull' the frequency to where it should be - this is a factory adjustment). 

The Ronda spec covers the entire operating environmental range, too. Hot, cold, vibration, pressure, positions, etc. BTW: Ronda DOES make better movements - the 715 is designed for durability more than incredible accuracy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## keithhr (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

this is a quartz watch, this is the cheaper version ($130)a 3901 I believe, I also have a Titanium diver which keeps better time. My last Wenger quartz watch was warranted to be within 1/10 of a second a day, which is 3 seconds a month or less deviation.


----------



## Tomas (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

Keith, many of the Wenger and Victronix "Swiss Army" watches use the Ronda movements, too ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## revolvergeek (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

Interesting... And to think that I was happy that all my mechanical/automatic watches will stay within 2 or 3 minutes of each other over a given week! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## keithhr (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

I would have to assume that I didn't get a movement to write home about. Interesting that on some of the watch forum like the time zone that people use the term quartz when referring to any quartz watch as though there is only one standard for quartz ,that being almost pefection.


----------



## geepondy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: wow, you won\'t believe Luminox specs!*

I usually set my Omega Seamaster Pro once a month. In that time it loses about a minute so at the time I just set it 30 seconds ahead to even things out for the month. Of course it is no where near as accurate as my $15 Timex that I use when exercising.


----------

